# Gun Sales Through the Roof?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you think?

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1697161532001/

Im thinking it is primarily politically motivated, but I may be wrong


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope. False. Manufactured news by a liberal media outlet. They don't do FBI back ground checks for gun purchases. _(O)_ _(O)_ 

Background checks are for concealed carry permits.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uhhhh the last couple of guns I bought had both Fed and State background check forms. Having a CCP allows you to skip the fed part, but you still have to pay for the State one. 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ummmmmmm.... I think you read into that WAY too much Fishrmn

You are right, the FBI does not do a background check, BCI does. However it is not only for a CCP, it is also for any firearm purchase from a FFL.

But the question that I was posing was: Why do you think firearm sales are increasing?

If you are interested in how it works to buy a firearm and the background checks involved, take a look:
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/nics/general-information/nics-overview/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha I think DallanC and I were on the same page responding to this one


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The possible re-election of a perceived gun restrictive administration is driving up the prices just like they did 4 years ago. Real or not , the gun prices sky-rocketed and investers thought they could buy low and sell high. As we all know it drove the market up on reloading components also.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Ummmmmmm.... I think you read into that WAY too much Fishrmn
> 
> You are right, the FBI does not do a background check, BCI does. However it is not only for a CCP, it is also for any firearm purchase from a FFL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this one today on KSL

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=20...l-and-ron-paul-predicts-success&s_cid=queue-8


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Typical shallow minded response from right wing wack jobs living in fear of what BS their leaders like Rush feed them on a daily basis. The good news is the economy can always use a boost in sales/production, etc. I say good job boys, buy another "Made in the USA" gun, it really won't hurt a thing!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, speaking of that, it’s been four years and we still have our guns? What gives? It was all doom and gloom and all be danged I still have my machine gun!

I'm sure Fox will put another spin on it this year and the fear based, rightwing, agenda pushing “news” folks will get their panties in a wad. And the dumbasses will eat it right up like last time…


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Yeah, speaking of that, it's been four years and we still have our guns? What gives? It was all doom and gloom and all be danged I still have my machine gun!
> 
> I'm sure Fox will put another spin on it this year and the fear based, rightwing, agenda pushing "news" folks will get their panties in a wad. And the dumbasses will eat it right up like last time&#8230;


Did you just call me a dumbass....................... you _____!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey you and I just broke the rules. Nock it off. :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't eat it up! Yer too smart fer that! Nuttin wrong with buyin guns. Truth is I need a new turkey gun...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> You didn't eat it up! Yer too smart fer that! Nuttin wrong with buyin guns. Truth is I need a new turkey gun...


Better buy it before the election. :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I could just slap you!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Yeah, speaking of that, it's been four years and we still have our guns? What gives? It was all doom and gloom and all be danged I still have my machine gun!
> 
> I'm sure Fox will put another spin on it this year and the fear based, rightwing, agenda pushing "news" folks will get their panties in a wad. And the dumbasses will eat it right up like last time&#8230;


That about sums it up.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

When the Federal NICS instant check system was introduced, States had the option to set up their own instant check system and forgo the national one. Utah was one of the States that did so - setting up the Utah Bureau of Criminal ID instant check system that accesses the Federal criminal databases.

Therefore many Utah gun purchasers are totally ignorant of the fact that many States use the Federal NICS system that is what is obliquely referred to in the Fox story in Texas.

There is no doubt that a certain fear factor is at work creating a surge. Of course some of this is irrational and fueled by internet rumors, but it does speak of the distrust that a huge amount of people hold for the Federal government - and I don't think that is just only ignited by the extreme Right ranters in the media. Some of it is because people have eyes and a memory.

Does anyone suppose that Obama is stupid enough in his first term - when he wants a second - to risk what happened to Bill Clinton and lose control of Congress in the huge backlash to the the 1994 Assault Rifle Ban? And also insure that a Republican rather than a Democrat won the presidency the next go-around when Clinton had served two terms by the slimmest of margins?

And who was the architect of the infamous AWB? None other that current Attorney General Eric Holder. Eric made some ban-type threats early in the administration and had to be hushed by the political handlers of the administration. Nevertheless in a _Lame Duck_ term, there will be little political fallout if a Chicago politician (_is anyone familiar with Chicago gun laws? Or the FOID card required in Illinois to buy guns/ammo?_), with the assistance of Eric Holder, first ensures that new Supreme Court nominees/judges (_some current members are very aged_) are anti Second Amendment like Sonia Sotomayer (Obama choice) is. This despite her duplicitous answers during the nomination hearings on the subject.

Recent pro-gun Supreme Court victories in D.C. and Chicago that opine that the Second Amendment is a right for all citizens rather than "militia" (_construed by antis as police and military_) have been won by the narrowest of margins: 5-4 despite the obvious historical documentation that the Founding Fathers intended the right for everyone. Another Sotomayer-type, which would be the current administration's choice would tip the scales the other way and we could lose all of our Constitutional gains from recent rulings and then some.

A Lame Duck presidency with a decent size like-thinking anti-gun or politically beholding to the party in power majority could also institute another version of the AWB. Considering the long history of anti-gun sentiment of most members of the current administration and their disdain of us ignorant people who neither live on the enlightened East and West Coasts plus Chicago and like to hunt etc. as bitter, gun-toting Xenophobes, the chances of a no-consequence to him Obama anti-gun legislation or legacy is excellent.

Bush Sr. did the same thing to gun owners that is negatively impacting us to this very day by the Executive Order in 1989 that is often called the Assault Rifle Ban and created the bogus "sporting purposes" provision led ATF to ban the importation of several semiautomatic versions of assault weapons possessing military features such as bayonet mounts, pistol grips, night sights, (high capacity magazines, flash arrestors, certain stocks, barrel length, ...) ... This is why many semi-autos are described as Pre-Ban or Post-Ban. Pre-Ban guns were made prior to the Bush law. That was his Lame Duck legacy.

So I don't think it is a Right Wing/Left Wing thing so much as a recognition that there is a cultural battle going on in this country - and some people think _they know_ what is best for you _more than you do_. They also have a fear of guns because they allow a little person to scare them. Little people aren't to be trusted. People from Utah are all suspect. Being ignorant of how politics works, failure to understand the underlying stance of certain people to guns or hunting, failure to learn from history, turning a blind eye to certain deep-held concepts of people and political groups because you may agree with the majority that profits you and disagree with certain views of others can be dangerous to your rights. It will allow you to get ambushed down the road and wonder why you can't buy this gun or that. Why the government requires you to jump thru all these hoops for guns, or wonder what happened to your gun rights because (_"they won't take away my hunting rifle!???"_). It is just hiding your head in the sand and not being objective.

Or you can just take up Golf...

Barack Obama at a San Francisco fund raiser:


> "...the jobs have been gone now for 25 years and nothing's replaced them. And they fell through the Clinton Administration, and the Bush Administration, and each successive administration has said that somehow these communities are gonna regenerate and they have not. *And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns *or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment *as a way to explain their frustrations*."


Does this sound like a guy who understands why YOU own guns? Or is sympathetic to gun ownership?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> When the Federal NICS instant check system was introduced, States had the option to set up their own instant check system and forgo the national one. Utah was one of the States that did so - setting up the Utah Bureau of Criminal ID instant check system that accesses the Federal criminal databases.
> 
> Therefore many Utah gun purchasers are totally ignorant of the fact that many States use the Federal NICS system that is what is obliquely referred to in the Fox story in Texas.
> 
> ...


----------

